# Do you walk into traffic or with it?



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

When you walk the dogs, do you walk into the traffic (so you can see if a car is coming...) or with it (so the cars are coming from behind you.)

Just curious.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll answer here, too. I walk facing traffic. That's the legal way for a pedestrian to walk.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Sorry, I messed the other poll up. Not sure how, but I did. LOL.

I never knew that was the law! I see a lot of people around here walking with it (or jogging with it... listening to their iPod...)

When I jogged (back when I was in shape, LOL) I listened to music, but jogged into the traffic.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

http://www.humantransport.org/bicycledriving/sciencepolitics1/page4.html

http://www.justlanded.com/english/USA/Articles/Travel-Leisure/Pedestrian-Road-Rules

Here are just two links. One for my state and one national. Each state I looked at said that pedestrians were required to walk on the left-hand side of the roadway.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I feel kinda dumb posting this poll now.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I walk on the sidewalk and its only on one side of the street. If theres no sidewalk I just walk where Misty wants to. We live on a quiet street.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Mssjnnfer said:


> I feel kinda dumb posting this poll now.


Don't feel dumb! I am sure that a lot of people weren't aware that it's the law. I lived in a rural area and did a LOT of walking while growing up. My mom hammered it into me!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I walk into it, but if I'm riding a bike I ride with it.

In our state, don't ever step out into the path of an oncoming cyclist...This happened to someone on the cycling team. A young woman stepped out into his path and he got pretty banged up. Who was responsible for his injuries? She was...


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I also walk into it whenever possible.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

We usually walk on the side walk and sometimes with and sometimes against, it depends on our route that day.

If I walk in the street is is against.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Is this the law if you are walking on a sidewalk or just if you are walking in the road?? I never knew that either.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

fostermom said:


> I'll answer here, too. I walk facing traffic. That's the legal way for a pedestrian to walk.


Weird because I think that its the complete opposite here. I remember being taught in elementary school to always walk with it.

Luckily almost all of the roads in our city have sidewalks so I'm using those most of the time.

I just realized I voted wrong, I said Into it but I meant With it


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Well most places I walk have footpaths but I have recently started walking the dogs down a long country lane with no footpath, in that case I walk towards the oncoming traffic...I feel safer being able to see what is coming so I can go to the grass at the side.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

From our Ontario Traffic Act here is the law for the highways... I don't know what kind of crazy people walk along our highways though! And I have never seen a sidewalk along side a highway, either.

I'll see if I can find anything about our "roadways"

Duties of pedestrian when walking along highway



> 179. (1) Where sidewalks are not provided on a highway, a pedestrian walking along the highway shall walk on the left side thereof facing oncoming traffic and, when walking along the roadway, shall walk as close to the left edge thereof as possible. R.S.O. 1990, c. H.8, s. 179 (1).


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I want to see the whites of their eyes if they are coming at me and hit me . I chuckled when I voted "into the traffic", I really try to avoid that but I walk on the left side of the road and often jump up onto the curb if I think someone is talking on the phone or doesn't see me.


----------



## Tracy S. (Jul 2, 2009)

If I'm on a street with a sidewalk - I walk either way - just depends which direction I'm going.

If I'm on a street with no sidewalk - I walk against it. I feel like a quiet car can sneak up on me if I walk with the traffic. That's a danger in itself of being hit. 

But another danger is being grabbed by someone in a car, etc. Be aware of your surroundings. Same reason I hate having my back to a crowd, like being in the first row of a classroom. It's just uncomfortable for me. I need to have a panoramic view of my surroundings. Must be the learned behavior of working in a criminal justice agency.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If we are going up a hill, I am ALWAYS going with traffic and if we are going down a hill, I am ALWAYS going against traffic.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> Is this the law if you are walking on a sidewalk or just if you are walking in the road?? I never knew that either.


It only applies if you have to walk on the roadway. There's nothing regulating which direction you have to walk if you are on a sidewalk.


----------



## Murphysmom (Nov 2, 2009)

I was always taught "Walk against, ride with."


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Kimm said:


> In our state, don't ever step out into the path of an oncoming cyclist...This happened to someone on the cycling team. A young woman stepped out into his path and he got pretty banged up. Who was responsible for his injuries? She was...


Wow, that is something. Bicyclists rule the roost here. I've live by a two lane country road, speed limit 45 to 50. Its part of a bike trail and a group of cyclists will have traffic backed up at a slow speed. I've seen near wrecks as people try to pass...the whole road is a no passing zone....


----------



## doberlies (Feb 17, 2010)

We live in a semi rural area................no sidewalks. We always walk facing traffic such as it is, not many cars on roads. Lotsa bikes & they must go with traffic.

Darrell


----------

